
California Court Asserts Jurisdiction Over Non-Resident Internet Publisher - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/california-court-asserts-jurisdiction-over-non-resident-internet-publisher
======
coreyp_1
This was from 2001... 15 years ago. Are there new developments causing it to
be brought up now?

